# Chain saw-Homelite 330 carb boot



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

How in the world do you get this masterpiece in mechanical engineering design installed?


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

this is a job that takes some time and patience and usually requires seperating the handle from the cylinder once its apart it will be easier to understand


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Many Thanks Big Ed Tom Tilson


----------

